# Pregnancy and Immodium



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Hi - Well, I am 9 weeks pregnant now and just returned from my ultrasound. We saw the fetus and picked up a strong heartbeat. All good news....Unfortunately, my IBS-D is just not doing well. I was hoping it would get better with pregnancy, but so far I have had no luck. In fact, this morning pre-apointment it was really bad. It always gets worse when I am very nervous, especially if it is a doc visit. My hi-risk OB/GYN has told me to take a daily immodium for the D. Since I have severe IBS-D, he thinks that it is more of a risk for the baby to have constant D than to take immodium regularly (which is a class B drug). Has anyone on the BB been pregnant and taken immodium? If so, how often and how much? Did you have any adverse effects?Thanks...


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Are you sure it is class B? I thought it was class C?


----------



## ShannonTH (Aug 29, 2001)

Hi, I am SURE it is a class B drug. I am 27 weeks pregnant, and I take 1-3 imodium per week. I have researched everything I could find, and cannot find any adverse reactions. I have been taking it since the beginning of the pregnancy. I have had 3 ultrasounds, and all fine, he is perfect so far. This is my third pregnancy, and I had hoped it would be better, but no such luck. My other 2 were fine, but I never had any constipation, and I always thought I was weird for that. Do any search on past posts here on pregnancy and imodium. There is alot of past info, many people had there drs. say it was perfectly safe. Good luck, Shannon


----------



## Mishy (Mar 20, 2000)

I'm 39 weeks pregnant, and for the most part I got stuck with C. *ugh* But on the days that my D acted up, my ob told me it was fine to take up to 2 Immodium to try control it. This was during my second trimester though, so I'm not sure how it would affect the first. I think your best bet is to ring and ask your ob or doctor. Good luck!


----------



## Anna2 (Jul 12, 2000)

I am almost postive also that this is a class B drug. I had D of and on while I was pregnant and on days that it acted up I took immodium. I have a very healthy 6 month old now. I checked with 2 different doctors before taking it and they both told me it was safe. I would go by what your doctor tells you. Anna


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

Thanks for the info. Yes, I am also positive immodium is a class b as that is what my hi-risk obgyn just told me. He does not seem concerned with me using it, but I am glad to hear from others who have used it with no ill effect during pregnancy.


----------



## smg (Feb 4, 1999)

Just wanted to let you know that my IBS-D was pretty horrible during the first 12 weeks of my pregnancy, but then it let up afterward and I went back to my "normal" pattern of flares every few weeks. I think the raging hormones during the first trimester had a lot to do with it, but that's just my theory. Unfortunately, my OB was WAY conservatives with meds during my pregnancy (I have a history of repeat miscarriage), so I had to suffer without Immodium. But once I got into the second trimester, the daily D stopped and I got a little more regular.Best wishes. I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy!


----------

